# A couple of NC  events



## Larry D. (May 31, 2011)

The Blue Ridge BBQ Festival is coming up in Tryon, NC on June 10-11: http://www.blueridgebbqfestival.com/






Also, the 11th "Twin City Rib Fest"  will be  held in Winston-Salem, NC on June 9-12:   http://www.twincityribfest.com/Home_2011.html


----------

